# Help Please - purchase of TS "deposited" with DRI



## Aussiedog (Dec 18, 2009)

Diamond experts - please give me a hand with this one.

A friend of mine just won an eBay auction for a week at Beachside Village, a DRI affiliated resort.  I have another friend who has two weeks there and she does not belong to DRI so it never occurred to me that DRI may be involved with this resort.

In brief - the eBay ad shows first use as 2010 and makes no mention of DRI.  The estoppel shows that the current owner is a member of DRI and has deposited the 2010 week with them, and possibly the 2011 week as well.

What does this mean for my friend? She does not want anything to do with DRI - she just wants to use that week at Beachside Village, period

My first reaction is that the week is not hers anymore and that IF the current owner has not used the points for something else she would have to join DRI just to access her deeded week.

Just when you think you have this stuff figured out....you run into another system......:annoyed: 

Ann


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 19, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> Diamond experts - please give me a hand with this one.
> 
> A friend of mine just won an eBay auction for a week at Beachside Village, a DRI affiliated resort.  I have another friend who has two weeks there and she does not belong to DRI so it never occurred to me that DRI may be involved with this resort.
> 
> ...



It sounds as if the owner had a deeded week but was a member of DRI's THE Club's point based exchange system. If this is so, all she's purchased is the deeded week. Membership in DRI's THE Club is not transferable. Any points the original owner had with THE Club will likely be lost when the deed transfers.

The only chance of using any deposited points might be if the original owner can make an exchange reservation for your friend and then add them as a guest certificate. 

I doubt that the 2011 week has been deposited with DRI. Generally speaking, you can only go one year in advance. At any rate, in order to deposit ahead you must pay your MF's ahead. IOW, to deposit a 2011 week into DRI's THE Club, you'd also need to pay the 2011 MF's. Most people aren't going to pay that far in advance unless they had some big plans that required a huge number of points. 

At any rate, I would be making sure that the MF's were paid for 2010 if your friend isn't going to have usage of the week for that year and, I'd make sure that the agreement was the previous owner would pay any difference in what they paid in advance and what the MF for 2010 really turns out to be. If it turns out they have deposited 2011's week into DRI's THE Club, I'd make sure I had a receipt from the resort showing those fee's had been paid plus, I'd request some sort of consideration in that you're friend will undoubtedly be billed for any difference in what the original owner paid and what the actual 2011 MF is when it's billed.


----------



## Aussiedog (Dec 19, 2009)

Perfect - thanks!  I will be talking to her later today.

Ann


----------

